# Help Identifying Old Maglite



## JoeStronger (Oct 9, 2017)

I've recently acquired a Maglite from my Grandma. I've seen it in her house for years on top of the China cabinet, and she finally let me take it home since she thinks it's useless. The Maglite still works, it takes two C-Cell batteries, and it even has it's spare lightbulb in the cap completely untouched. But I want to know specifically how old it might be, since she says she doesn't remember buying it, and that my Grandpa actually took it from an old job he used to work at years ago.

Here's some pictures.

https://cdn.discordapp.com/attachments/143185959352139776/367092028091400193/image.jpg

https://cdn.discordapp.com/attachments/143185959352139776/367092097075118090/image.jpg

I've noticed it doesn't have that strange logo on it next to the word "Maglite", and California is shortened to "Calif." on it instead of "CA". The serial number on the side also doesn't have any letters in it.

Does anyone have any idea exactly how old this model might be? And is it at all possible for me to find new parts for it, like a brighter lightbulb?


----------



## Burgess (Oct 10, 2017)

Simply contact Mag Instruments,
in Ontario, California.

Tell them your Serial Number,
and they can supply you with
any and all replacement parts.


----------



## Burgess (Oct 10, 2017)

BTW --

Which bulb is currently installed ? ? ?


Let me guess . . . .


PR-2 ?


----------



## bykfixer (Oct 11, 2017)

2C you say?

Go to your local big box store like Home Depot and purchase a 3/4" pvc gas pipe section in plumbing. It's black thin wall pipe. Comes in 1-3' sections for about a dollar or so. Then visit the solar lamp row and pickup a 4 pack of 18500 solar lamp batteries. That will turn your approx 2.4 volt light into a 6 volt light with no other modifications. 
Then go to Batteries Plus or check online for 6 volt bulbs. In the case of Maglite brand bulbs that's a 5 cell bulb. You'll go from about 40 lumens to about 150 warm, toasty incan lumens in a completely reversable modification.

Probably made mid 90's btw.


----------



## LiftdT4R (Oct 12, 2017)

I wish I would have seen this sooner.

You have a 1990 or 1991 light. You can tell because it has a laser etched bezel but doesn't have the 1992 and later Panther logo. Laser etched bezels started in 1990 and and in 1992 the panther logo was added. These lights aren't especially rare or worth more than a few dollars but they are nice lights. That light is 26 or 27 years old and still has years to come. Just watch out that you don't leave expired batteries in it or it will lock up faster than Fort Knox. Maglite collectors normally look for the 1986 and earlier lights with the flat end caps that don't store an extra bulb.

I have a C cell quick dating guide on my blog at: http://maglitehistory.blogspot.com/2017/08/c-cell-quick-dating-guide.html

I also have a post about some nice upgrades: http://maglitehistory.blogspot.com/2017/05/whats-old-is-new.html

Your best bet is a Malkoff drop in, but at $40 they aren't exactly cheap. There are a whole host of PR bulb style LED drop ins like the Nite Ize models that range from $10 to $15 which are ok too.


----------



## magellan (Oct 13, 2017)

Great info guys. I enjoyed reading all the old info. Thanks!


----------

